# Windows 10 Bootcamp Accès disque systeme os x



## ggkameleon (23 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour j'ai un petit soucis j'ai du réinstaller windows 10 sur mon mac mini qui à 2 DD 
J'ai ma partition Bootcamp windows sur un DD et mon systeme osx sur un autre DD
Le soucis lorsque je suis sous  w10 je n'arrive  plus à accéder à mon DD Systeme (SSD) 
Je ne le vois pas alors qu'avant ma réinstallation je pouvais y accéder ? 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ?
MErci


----------

